# **** sent in a bottle



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has any one used **** sent in a bootle in training there pups if so or not what do u think about it is it good or bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

When me and my hunting buddy were young ,dumb, and full of it we laid tracks with **** scent from a bottle, and hides, and a bill boatman **** scent bar. We did this faithfully every night for a year with a couple of walker pups that were Finley River Chief's granddaughters on both sides. What a waste of time except for the exercise. LOL If you don't have another good dog to run your pup with just start taking it out around a good creek that **** move up and down on when the snow gets gone and it warms up. If the dog has "IT" in it it will start one of those nights if its not too young. JMHO Oh yea after that year one night the girls quit tracking us and peeled off and set down and treed a pair of twenty pounders all by themselves.


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

One other thing is it good or bad that they tree squirrels in the back yard sometimes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Country8282 said:


> One other thing is it good or bad that they tree squirrels in the back yard sometimes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


everyone has a different opinion on that one. I would bet half the slick trees at night is from a dog messing with those little flying squirrels or something. As far as treeing squirrels in the backyard, depends on the age of the pup. I do know one thing I would not go out and whupp him for it if he is under say 10 months old JMHO.


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

They just turned 8 months 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

what breed are your pups


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Country8282 said:


> Has any one used **** sent in a bootle in training there pups if so or not what do u think about it is it good or bad
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Man, I had to look and see why someone would put a racoon in a bottle and send it somewhere? Did anyone ever go to school when they were a kid?


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Man, I had to look and see why someone would put a racoon in a bottle and send it somewhere? Did anyone ever go to school when they were a kid?


Yup, got me too...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

hehibrits said:


> Yup, got me too...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You guys are just way to funny sometime, ok I knew he meant scent LOL You just need to be able to cipher some of this..


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Going to put up a video of the pups on a caged ****


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing wrong with squirrels as long as he still trees ****, just bonus meat.


----------

